# How long to use strong lifts before moving to mad cow 5x5



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm 6ft 2 200lbs my lifting stats are

Squat 130kg

Bench 76kg

Deadlift 100kg

Ohp 55kg

I find it hard to squat 3x per week with this weight.. Should I just keep at it? It says on strong lifts site t switch t madcow when you squatting 300lbd


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

You should change over once you are repeatedly having to deload to progress. IIRC it was 3 deloads and then move on to the intermediate level.

Have you thought of changing to a PPL routine rather than a full body 3x per week?


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I have, I keep changing my routine up which isn't good but I keep hitting plateaus so wanna get stronger asap


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

What about Texas Method, Wendlers 531? Stronglifts is generally thought of as a beginner routine, MADCOW I haven't seen much on it so cannot comment on how effective it is compared to the other two. Even a PPL can be used with linear progression, just gives you more time to rest between exercises.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> Yes I have, I keep changing my routine up which isn't good but I keep hitting plateaus so wanna get stronger asap


The time is now 

Enjoy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Best not to move on to 5/3/1 until you finish madcow


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

hate to say this, but did you start with an empty bar? after a year of SL i've now moved on to 3x3, one step away from the madcow or equivalent. i never went to 3x5 section until i hit 120kg. you need to read that 5x5 report. the answer is in there. i think you've peaked to early.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

I did SL 5x5 for 10 months.

Started with just the bar and worked up the weight slowly, if you stall twice on a lift deload 10% and work your way up if you stall again on that lift deload and go to 3x5 and repeat then 3x3 then 1x5.

This is what I did to drag SL 5x5 out for as long as possable.

Numbers hit in 10 months from starting with the bar.

130kg x 3 squat

80kg x 3 bench

130kg x 5 deadlift

Then I moved to Bill Starr's Intermediate 5x5. So if you can try milking the program for as long as possable.

*Lol just noticed this thread is 8 months old.*


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> *Lol just noticed this thread is 8 months old.*


Still a good post anyway!


----------

